# Lehigh Valley Velodrome Swap Meet?



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

So who is heading to the swap?

I've planned a trip up from South Carolina to visit family for the weekend... it just so happen to be the same week as the swap .

I always looked forward to the even when I lived in the area and wasn't about to let a couple hundred miles get in my way!

I hoping to pick up some new bibs, maybe some winter gear, maybe some pedals (tired of speedplays), maybe some shoes.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I live in Trenton NJ and am trying to look for a ride with someone. If anyone can give me a ride, I can get dropped off somewhere in the area, drop me a private message or email. Thanks.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I am in.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

*I'll be there...*

I'll be there. Hoping to see what kind of deals I can score. Haven't had much luck the last couple times, but I keep going.

Eric


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it. I need some more parts to before I can get started on the tourer rebuild.
Bigrider, are you going to have a table again?


----------



## geraffi (Oct 9, 2007)

*First timer*

I'm headed to the swap meet this weekend and have been looking forward to it all week. I am a first time swap meet-er and wondering if anyone can give me some advice. What to expect, what to look for, how to get a good deal, etc. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. I am new to road cycling and looking to purchase a road bike at the meet if I can find the right fit and the right deal.

Thanks!

Geraffi
Lancaster, PA


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Geraffi,
The fall swap meet is better than spring, seasons over and people are unloading. Obviously lots of track bike merchandise from independent sellers who are racers current, past or future. Marty N. and a lot of other Vdrome masters there hanging out. The messengers come out from NYC and up from Philly to find stuff to trick out their fixies. Lots of old vintage, pulled out of the basement and dusted off, stuff for people rebuilding bikes from the "60's-90's. Some bigger bike shops from the area do huge business in huge set ups. Beacon has a couple shops in NJ shore area and bring tons of Nike and Trek clothing accessories, some shoes. Specialized, Trek, Cannondale is well represented by the shop set ups. Navigators always sells off team Colnago's and team clothing, this year should be huge since the team is folding.
If you are looking for a bike you might want to stick with the shops since they might back up what they are selling if you have an issue. Buyer beware with anything purchased cash from an individual. There is miles of used crap if you want to buy rusty stuff and worn out, sweat stained, hole filled socks/hats/shorts/jerseys.... But there are always some good deals. Danny Donnely sells tires at a good price, some clothing distributors and vendors have good prices, you can usually find some good prices on shoes.
LY Bobby Julich was there and selling jerseys, Lemond showed up. How often are you in the presence of two Americans who have rocked the TdF GC? Bring cash, bring a tape measure.


----------



## geraffi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Thanks Bee*

Thanks for the info Bee! I enjoyed the swap and ended up buying a new Specialized Allez Elite from a guy who has a shop locally. I got a great deal and am glad that I'll be able to stop by his shop to get fitted, etc. My brother in law also bought a bike, a new Felt, and we found some great deals on winter clothing and shoes. Also paid a visit to the sock guy and dug through the bins for a bit. Good stuff! I can't wait for the spring swap!

Geraffi


----------

